# 500 lb wild hog ...



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

That is one huge wild pig!!!!

It doesn't even look real.

A hunter in North Carolina says he bagged a 500-pound wild pig last month.

Jett Webb, a 34-year-old from Conetoe, N.C., was hunting boar at the White Oak Ranch Hunting Club in Bertie County on Feb. 28 when he spotted the giant swine.

"It was very surreal," Webb told WNCT-TV. "It was a shock. It was very humbling to say the least, when you walk up on a beast that big and you say, 'Oh my gosh. I had no idea that there could be something that big running around the woods of Eastern North Carolina.'"

The beast had been seen on trail camera footage years ago, but hunters had failed to capture it until Webb, who says he fired a single shot from a .308-caliber AR-15 rifle from about 50 yards, took it down.

"The Mohawk down the back, the tusks really lean, the muscular big front end," Webb said. "This is far from a domesticated docile pig that we're used to." Wild boars typically weigh between 100 and 200 pounds.

Mike Mansell, the president of the club, said while the wild boar population is invasive, the sheer size of the pig Webb nabbed is rare.

http://news.yahoo.com/giant-hog-boar-hunter-caught-500-pounds-133815315.html


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

I saw him interviewed on television. He said it would feed his family for a year.


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

Must have a small family.

As a family of 5 we butchered 1 steer and 2 hogs every year. Yeah, we are meat eaters.

We did give some to aunts and uncles too

When it comes down to it, he will get around 200 lbs of meat. Most of the weight will be in the bones (larger than domestic), head (that baby is huge) and that thick hide along with the innards.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Dooooode ... 



That is ONE BAD PIG!!!



:eyebulge: :eyebulge: :eyebulge: :eyebulge:


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

Shot from 50 yards. At the time I'd bet the pig seemed to be A LOT CLOSER!


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Not only is that going to fill the freezer for a long time, it is pork related verification of shot placement versus bullet size / caliber.


----------



## drgnhntr37 (Apr 13, 2012)

Aw 500 hundred pounds isn't that big the county I live in produced Hogzilla remember him aid he weighed about 1500 lbs. this was 5or 6 years ago. 


Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

drgnhntr37 said:


> Aw 500 hundred pounds isn't that big the county I live in produced Hogzilla remember him aid he weighed about 1500 lbs. this was 5or 6 years ago.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


From the link ...

Monster swine 'Hogzilla' was real, experts say

Documentary confirms Georgia hog was 8 feet long, 800 pounds ...


----------



## drgnhntr37 (Apr 13, 2012)

Thank you. Glad someone else agrees. I do apologize for the weight though I couldn't remember it's exact size but I knew it was a monster I did not want to meet on my property. 


Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------

